# AWE Tuning is proud to welcome KONI to our performance portfolio, with preferred pricing.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

KONI’s resume includes being the world’s leading manufacturer of aftermarket and OEM suspension components, official suspension supplier to Aston Martin Racing and over a century of experience in the suspension business. 

And to consummate our new relationship, let’s take a bite out of the price, to the tune of 25% off. 










We’re talking KONI Shocks, Coilovers, and Suspension Kits, all at 25% off, and all in a shiny new AWE Tuning catalog. 

See what the KONI specialists at AWE Tuning can do for your Audi, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

KONI’s Shock Value Sale means the lowest prices of the year on all KONI products at AWE Tuning. Legendary KONI performance and AWE Tuning customer service, at 25% off.










Let the KONI specialists at AWE Tuning transform the way your Audi handles, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The first week of special pricing on KONI’s full catalog at AWE Tuning is coming to an end. Don’t miss your chance to get KONI Shocks, Coilovers, and Suspension Kits, all at 25% off. 










See what the KONI and AWE Tuning can do for your car, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

It’s the second week of the KONI Shock Value Special Pricing Event here at AWE Tuning on all Koni products for your Audi, and we want to make sure you don’t miss out on some serious special pricing - up to 25% off on KONI products, including shocks, struts, coilovers, and suspension kits. Let’s go!










Get KONI’s legendary quality and AWE Tuning customer service all in one place, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Audi owners rejoice. One of the few suspension brands that we align ourselves with just happens to be on special pricing. KONI believes in using the highest quality raw materials for the production of their suspension components, and that’s why they’re in our line up. If you’ve been thinking about a suspension upgrade, there’s no better time than during our KONI Shock Value Special Pricing Event. 










Transform the way your Audi handles with the best KONI products, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We’re wrapping up the second week of special pricing on KONI suspension components for your Audi at AWE Tuning. AWE Tuning brings the power, KONI brings the handling, at special pricing for a limited time. KONI Shocks, Coilovers, and Suspension Kits, all 25% off.










See how KONI and AWE Tuning can help you get serious about your Audi’s suspension, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The Koni Shock Value Event, still going strong at AWE Tuning. It's time to corner with confidence that only Koni can inspire, HERE.


----------

